# Keychain reset help



## Mooshanga (Aug 4, 2008)

This is a great thread! One quick question...when you say "delete your keychains for that computer and reboot", do you mean delete all the keychains in the login and/or system folders? Or the "system roots" folder?

And how do you delete them?

Would using the "reset the keychain" in the preferences do the same thing?


----------



## macthorough (Jul 5, 2008)

drag all both of them to trash and reboot.


----------



## Mooshanga (Aug 4, 2008)

I've done both: run disk utility AND delete all my keychains, reboot.... and I'm still getting the same message in Entourage that it cannot make a secure connection b/c I don't have the correct root certificate.

Any ideas?


----------



## macthorough (Jul 5, 2008)

what is entourage connecting to? a website?

Try running key chain first aid.


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

It's not a Keychain issue, but a server certificate issue. You need to contact the admin of the server and ask them to update their certificates, or send you the one you need, with instructions on how to update the info on your end so that they will connect.


----------



## macthorough (Jul 5, 2008)

cant you just clock past the bad cert error?


----------



## Mooshanga (Aug 4, 2008)

I'm trying to connect to an exchange server at work. Our IT admin has sent me the certificate, and I've added it to the system and also the login folders. 

But I continue to get the same message every time I login to exchange via entourage.

I've changed the options on the certificate that our admin created to "trust always", and still no luck.

Could it still be the certificate?


----------



## macthorough (Jul 5, 2008)

well what is the error message you are receiving... let's look at that first and are you the only person getting the error?


----------

